# Where i can get following immunisations?



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm travelling to Ghana this march and I would like to get my injections ASAP. 
Yellow fever 
Cholera 
Typhoid 
Tetanus 
Hepatitis A, 
I called many of the Dubai hospitals but couldn't find yellow fever clinic. Though found one in Sharjah and going tomorrow to get yellow fever immunisation there. However, I have no info yet about other vaccinations. Any advice?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Where to get vaccinations in Dubai? - PistonHeads

Vaccination Dubai - Check Prices and Compare Reviews

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/160453-vaccination-centre-dubai.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/26231-travel-vaccinations.html


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Your general GP clinic will be able to do those for you.


----------



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

Will contact them! Thanks a lot


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Drak0na said:


> I'm travelling to Ghana this march and I would like to get my injections ASAP. Yellow fever Cholera Typhoid Tetanus Hepatitis A, I called many of the Dubai hospitals but couldn't find yellow fever clinic. Though found one in Sharjah and going tomorrow to get yellow fever immunisation there. However, I have no info yet about other vaccinations. Any advice?


Get Twinrix for Hep A and B.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

What was the place in Sharjah that you found? All Dubai govt. facilities are out right now, per the representative.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

I've just done my yellow fever shot in Sharjah. This place is behind Indian Sharjah school and opposite of new golf centre. The place called admin of preventive medicine. Yellow fever costs 46Dhs and they are very fast.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sharjah is out now, too - only have them for K-12 students who are going on spring trips from verified schools.


----------



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

When I was there they asked a letter. I had student letter saying it's through student we are travelling to Ghana. So there wasn't any issue and I thought they still have vaccinations for others. I don't know other places :/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Maktoum Hospital used to do Yellow Fever. But that was a long time ago so I'm not sure if they still do.


----------



## Drak0na (Jan 20, 2014)

I think it's only available at government hospitals like ministry of health. It's controlled now and other hospitals not accredited for yellow fever immunisation.


----------

